# Glucose



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

Will Glucose induce thirst in our pigeons or surpress it?

Bezz


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My thought would be that since both a small amount of glucose and of salt mixed in water constitutes a rehydration solution, it would likely satisfy thirst (though it isn't something I would give a pigeon as a matter of course). JMO.

John


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Give honey instead. I have used it with sucess and am really starting to love it. Local stuff is the best to get.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I too use honey once in a while and has proven that the birds enjoy it and also are healthy


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you buy glucose at cubs?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I have to reply. If you give a pigeon a well balanced diet, found in all pigeon feed. You have no need to give them supplement's.
Just like a human body, we only need so much. More is not better, in fact it can become detrimental. Ie:I eat two orange's a day. If I ate twenty I would not feel better, or benefit from it.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Brummie said:


> I have to reply. If you give a pigeon a well balanced diet, found in all pigeon feed. You have no need to give them supplement's.
> Just like a human body, we only need so much. More is not better, in fact it can become detrimental. Ie:I eat two orange's a day. If I ate twenty I would not feel better, or benefit from it.


I agree, the key word is *well balanced*. You may not agree with ACV, Garlic, or even a little honey after a hard day of flying and that is fine. But there is nothing wrong with it either. To much or too little well balanced pigeon feed is also not good for the birds either. 

Gatoraid has what the body needs during a hard workout, and is proven to work, but you do not have to have it. To each their own.


----------

